# Cracking Drywall Joints



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The crown may be your best solution, though maybe not entirely perfect. Sounds like the framing lumber is "moving" during the heating/cooling seasons (as it will) causing the cracking. The crown will do the same thing as the drywall to some extent, but it's easier to re-caulk and touch up the trim paint than patch and re-paint the drywall every year.


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

That is why I recommend metal studs in these type of areas. It also seems that the crack probably forms as two peices of wood separate. Can't suggest anything easy that will keep you from doing touchup every year.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Seriously? I would look into the framing and installation of that fireplace. That sounds like a lot of movement. I would be concerned that proper clearances were not maintained by your description.

Do you have pictures?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A truss roof will "move" a lot more than a "stick built" roof also, generally speaking, too...


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

kgphoto said:


> Seriously? I would look into the framing and installation of that fireplace. That sounds like a lot of movement. I would be concerned that proper clearances were not maintained by your description.
> 
> Do you have pictures?


i agree if its that much movement somethings up behind the drywall


----------

